# Cuttle bone and mineral block?



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a cuttle bone for Snowy, but should I get a mineral block for him too? Or is just the cuttlebone ok?


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have both in zippy's cage the cuttlebone is for calcium and the mineral block for other minerals


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Actually the ones I like combine both cuttle bone and a mineral block in a variety of flavors.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have both cuttle bones and mineral blocks in both cages.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I have both in my budgies's cage, and plan on getting one for my 'tiel baby once I get him/her. I also have oyster shell powder that I sprinkle over their veggies to give them some extra calcium.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I only had cuttle bone before but have just added mineral blocks as well x

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I only have cuttle bone. Is it worth getting a mineral block as well?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Mineral blocks are good. The cuttlebone provides calcium, but the mineral block provides calcium plus other essential minerals. 



> I also have oyster shell powder that I sprinkle over their veggies to give them some extra calcium.


It would be better to provide this in a different way that gives the birds control over how much calcium they consume. With powdered vitamins or minerals, they can't eat the main food without getting some of the powder too, whether they want it or not. This might seem like a good thing but it really isn't, since it's possible to overdose on supplements including calcium.

This seems like a good time to remind everyone that vitamin D is required for calcium absorption, and our birds won't benefit from the calcium if they aren't getting vitamin D to go with it. There's information on vitamin D sources at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549


----------



## djed (Jan 19, 2012)

*cuttlebone attachment*

The cuttlebone we buy here in New Zealand has a metal strip attached through it which breaks away too easily when the birds start pecking at it.
Has anyone come across this problem? If so how did you get around it?  cheers djed


----------



## FrecklezRae (Nov 12, 2012)

What brands would you all suggest for cuttlebones/mineral blocks?

Djed, perhaps you could find some online without the metal strip? 

I've just added the cuttlebone to Antony and Caesar's cage, and Caesar has torn apart half of his in the past day. Should I be concerned that he's taking in too much? A lot of it is ending up as dust but he is eating it. Antony has scratched at his, but you can barely tell he's touched it, I only know he has because I saw him. Caesar is just going crazy for the thing though!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be concerned. Obviously he feels he needs the calcium.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I think a mineral block is meant to provide Iodine to keep the thyroid gland in shape


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cuttlebone contains iodine too 

djed, drill a hole in the cuttlebone and hang it with twine instead. the metal may not even be a bird safe metal


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cuttlebone contains iodine too 

djed, drill a hole in the cuttlebone and hang it with twine instead. the metal may not even be a bird safe metal


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Caesar has torn apart half of his in the past day. Should I be concerned that he's taking in too much? A lot of it is ending up as dust but he is eating it.


Overeating cuttlebone usually doesn't cause problems. It's not considered to be a risk for crop impaction, and he'll stop gorging when he stops craving the calcium (which will happen when he has absorbed enough calcium). 

He'll be satisfied faster if he's getting adequate vitamin D3. Natural sunlight isn't going to be a useful resource in Massachusetts at this time of year, but you could get a good full spectrum light or provide a dietary source. There's more info on that at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I've noticed that Snowy is eating alot of cuttlebone too, though he had a night fright a month ago (lost a few wing and tail feathers, but he is fine now )
I thought that was why he is eating alot of it, so i was interested in the mineral block. 
thanks everyone!


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I got Johnson's Iodised Condition Pek. It contains: Calcium, Yeast, Kelp, Iodine and selected grits. Is this ok? i got the large size - 1oog.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

heres a picture of it:
is this brand ok?


----------

